# !!!!Climate Control Problems!!!!



## apex1717 (Sep 16, 2005)

my climate control has acted up since I baught my car. First off the only lights that turn on at night are the ones to adjust temperature and the level(off,1,2,3,4). Second the only place air comes out from is the defrost vent. Everyonce in a while the lights turn back on the rest of the climate control but when I press for the air to come out of somewhere else (feet,head) it doesnt do anything, it still only comes from the defrost vent.

any suggestions????


----------

